# Female rabbit, 5 years old, Caterham Surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080/0797 356 9371.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of groups:1
Group:1
Number of animals:1
Type/Breed/Variety: Lop rabbit
Sex: Female
Age(s): 5 years
Name(s): Smudge
Colours: White with black spots
Neutered: Not yet as she needs to put on some weight before this is done. She will be by the time she leaves us.
Reason for rehoming: This is a very lucky rabbit! The owner had her booked in to be put down as her son was allergic to her. We heard about her and got her to us in the nick of time.
Will the group be split: N/A, but she will need a home with a castrated male bunny 
Transport available: Within reason, unless you know of people coming this way.
Other: Lovely cuddly bunny. I got her to mine and let her out her carry box to take some photos so she snuggled down on my bed and got very comfortable.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Beautiful  Hope she finds a home! x


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Reserved


----------

